# ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware



## Tom_Fallon (Mar 11, 2010)

Has anyone found a reasonably priced, acceptable ADA privacy door latch providing a single operation for egress WITH an occupied indicator? Specifically I am thinking of unisex restrooms which require 'Doors to unisex toilet and bathing rooms shall be securable from within the room and be provided with a privacy lock AND an "occupied" indicator.'  2007 Oregon Structural Specialty Code (OSSC).  Historically almost every situation I have encountered provides two separate devices to achieve this - a deadbolt and a privacy latch.  OSSC 1008.1.8.5 states "the unlatching of any door or leaf shall not require more than one operation."

I have found Schlage L9496L to meet this need - but it is a mortise latch at over $400.  In reality, it would be ideal to just have the 'privacy latch' operate the 'occupied' sign as well - no mortise and additional bolt.  Has anyone found something less expensive to meet this need?

[update - I have also found Corbin Russwin ML2060 x NSA x 626 x (hand) x M19V Privacy Latch with occupied indicator.  I have not found a local seller for this yet but have an email to the local rep so I don't know the cost.  It is still mortise, but does not have a deadbolt portion so it may be cheaper unless they think they are superior to everyone else]

Thanks,

Tom Fallon

Architect in Oregon & Washington

503.517.8565


----------



## peach (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware

Sounds like Schlage got the requirements written in..


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware

Yeh!  Welcome to the bulletin Board, Tom!

Sorry about the help (or lack thereof).  Oregon wrote that little diddy.  It's not in any of the national standards.

Lord only knows (and the few people in the room) why they wrote that.  It makes sense for toilet compartments but for room doors?  I wonder what they were thinking.   :?


----------



## LGreene (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware



> [update - I have also found Corbin Russwin ML2060 x NSA x 626 x (hand) x M19V Privacy Latch with occupied indicator. I have not found a local seller for this yet but have an email to the local rep so I don't know the cost. It is still mortise, but does not have a deadbolt portion so it may be cheaper unless they think they are superior to everyone else]


You can accomplish a similar function with a Schlage mortise lock (occupancy indicator without deadbolt).  It does have a key instead of a privacy-type release, but it's less expensive than a function with a deadbolt.  The lockset would be an L9050 office function lockset and the part number for the occupancy indicator is #09-611 x L583-375.

If we made it easy, everyone would want to be a hardware consultant.   :lol:



> Sounds like Schlage got the requirements written in..


I'm pretty sure Schlage didn't have anything to do with the Oregon code change, but that's an idea if sales of indicator locks go down.


----------



## Simonsays (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware

Check out Falcon's D871K.


----------



## Tom_Fallon (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware



			
				Simonsays said:
			
		

> Check out Falcon's D871K.


This does not work as you need two actions to exit - unlock then turn handle/latch.  The latch must unlock the bolt.


----------



## Simonsays (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware

Could the Falcon be used either by itself or with a push plate /pull handle?


----------



## Tom_Fallon (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware



			
				Simonsays said:
			
		

> Could the Falcon be used either by itself or with a push plate /pull handle?


No - the code states the door must have a privacy latch AND an occupied indicator.


----------



## JBI (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware

Welcome Tom. Why not just procure some of the door latches they use on port-a-pottys?


----------



## Glennman CBO (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware

Can you find an occupancy indicator that doesn't actually latch? If all it does is indicate occupancy, but has no latching function within itself, then you only have one unlocking function at the door handle. Nothing that I'm aware of states that you cannot have an additional function for indicating occupancy. Only latching/locking needs one function.


----------



## Tom_Fallon (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware



			
				Glennman CBO said:
			
		

> Can you find an occupancy indicator that doesn't actually latch? If all it does is indicate occupancy, but has no latching function within itself, then you only have one unlocking function at the door handle. Nothing that I'm aware of states that you cannot have an additional function for indicating occupancy. Only latching/locking needs one function.


This is true and we can do this (even if only removing the bolt on the model you spec'd before). But then I want the occupants to know that they are not locking the door and only switching the occupancy sign so they don't get fooled and end up with someone walking in...  Can a push-button lock be considered ADA compliant?  They have the ADA sign on the hardware specs, but it seems to me that some people might not be able to push that button in and be more comfortable with the bolt lock.  Perhaps I am going outside of my required concern, but as someone who uses the restroom, I do think about these things!


----------



## LGreene (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware

I'm not in Oregon so I don't have experience with that particular code requirement, but I do see bathroom doors with a deadbolt and occupancy indicator along with push/pull hardware.  One motion projects or retracts the bolt and changes the indicator status.  I did a blog post about it a while back:  http://www.ihatehardware.com/2009/11/indicator-deadbolt/


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware



			
				Tom_Fallon said:
			
		

> \ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Can you find an occupancy indicator that doesn't actually latch? If all it does is indicate occupancy, but has no latching function within itself, then you only have one unlocking function at the door handle. Nothing that I'm aware of states that you cannot have an additional function for indicating occupancy. Only latching/locking needs one function.


This is true and we can do this (even if only removing the bolt on the model you spec'd before). But then I want the occupants to know that they are not locking the door and only switching the occupancy sign so they don't get fooled and end up with someone walking in...  *Can a push-button lock be considered ADA compliant? * They have the ADA sign on the hardware specs, but it seems to me that some people might not be able to push that button in and be more comfortable with the bolt lock.  Perhaps I am going outside of my required concern, but as someone who uses the restroom, I do think about these things![/quote:3daz24aq]

The push button lock is ADA compliant.

Make a fist and stick out your thumb.  If you can operate the mechanism with that, it's compliant.

Have you tried calling the state and asking them how that requirement got into the code and what they are expecting?  Seems to me that there are two conflicting concerns - neither of which make sense for this application.  Two operations for unlatching a door from a unisex toilet room is no big deal.  And the idea of letting people know about the room being occupied is a nice idea but trying the hardware and finding it locked is a pretty clear indication that it's occupied.  I think someone at the upper levels of decision making needs to get this reconciled.


----------



## Tom_Fallon (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: ADA Unisex Restroom Door Hardware



			
				Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> The push button lock is ADA compliant.
> 
> Make a fist and stick out your thumb.  If you can operate the mechanism with that, it's compliant.
> 
> Have you tried calling the state and asking them how that requirement got into the code and what they are expecting?  Seems to me that there are two conflicting concerns - neither of which make sense for this application.  Two operations for unlatching a door from a unisex toilet room is no big deal.  And the idea of letting people know about the room being occupied is a nice idea but trying the hardware and finding it locked is a pretty clear indication that it's occupied.  I think someone at the upper levels of decision making needs to get this reconciled.


Thank you - yes, most jurisdictions have historically allowed the two operation setup and the majority of unisex restroom doors are that way here (occupied indicator bolt and privacy latch separate).  It is randomly being reinforced (only two jurisdictions so far that I know of but I'm sure there are more) and technically of course I want to comply!  But I don't want to be the only one insisting on $400 in door hardware when everyone else specs $100!  I have talked to the state in the past and they said that it is up to the local jurisdiction how they want to interpret this.  I agree that this needs to be discussed some more and since the codes are due for another change soon, this seems like a great time!  Thanks.


----------

